# Just found out doing IUI tomorrow instead of IVF as it's not working any advice?



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, 

I am doing IUI tomorrow as the IVf protocol I have been on wasn't working except for one follicle, so the cycle is being terminated but we are still doing IUI. I asked the nurse if I needed to rest afterwards but she said no, to just go about my day as normal. Is that a good idea? I am not sure if it's best to rest. Just wondered if anyone could give me some advice of does and don'ts, etc.

Thanks!

Queen Bee


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi queen 

they say going about your normal day is ok, but I took the day off work and just relaxed I got some cramps later on in the day so was glad just to be sitting with my feet up having a mini movie marathon...lol but everyone is different, hope it goes ok for u tommorrow and there's quite a few of us all in the 2ww just now so fingers crossed u get a good result.

shell


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Shell - good advice!

x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Queen Bee - I also took the day off and relaxed at home after the treatment. They say continue as normal but I don't think its the physical side you need a rest from but the emotional. Its such a build up that its nice to just have a little bit of "me" time afterwards if you can. Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi hope u got on ok today and welcome to the 2ww, sending u some  

shell


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Shell and Hilly,

The IUI went well thanks! I went to a meeting but took a cab there and then a cab home. But I got upset this evening though when my boyfriend told me his cousin's wife is pregnant (they just got married) and shouted a him  I hope that didn't affect anything that is going on in there...
Anyway, I am now relaxing and watching TV so hopefully it's all fine - when I think of the amount of pregnant women I see smoking, drinking, etc it puts it all in perspective  

Thanks again for your support 

QB x


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

ah queen I know how u feel think in the past week I've been told bout 5 couples in my circle that are pregnant, but when ours come we'll be the most proudest (not sure thats a word but I like it) 

go and give your bf a   he prob thought he was doing the right thing lettin u know I hate it when am not expecting it as for the mums to be wi there smoking drinking etc they'll get   by the midwives when the time comes.

fingers crossed for u and hope your 2ww goes fast am nearly there go on tue        lol

shell


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Shelly 
you're right about the midwives! 

Good luck and fingers crossed for you...we must remain positive!

xx


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ladies I totally agree - absolutely everyone seems pregnant at the moment - its so hard sometimes not to feel totally FURIOUS that it happens so easy for them but I am with Shelly - when it happens for us just think about the extra special way we will cherish it. Good luck to us all.


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for your words - so true, we will definitely not give this for granted when (please God!) it happens!

Have a lovely day ladies!

QB xx


----------



## sandra74 (May 1, 2012)

Hi QB!
I'm in the same situation as you. My ICSI was cancelled as I only produced 2 eggs so I had an IUI today. Since it's Saturday I've spent the whole day at home resting, I'm emotionally exhausted and not in a very sociable mood. When is your OTD? I was told 6th June which seems quite late!
I've got to take pessaries 3x a day and trying to work out how to do the 2nd one while at work! My doctor didn't tell my anything about lying down for 30mins after...


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi sandra

I've only been taking 2 a day but if u sit down in work? that would work or u could take it on u'r lunch break and kinda slouch, I've found as long as am not running about it stays where it's mean to...over the weekend I was rushing about and it pretty much slid right out lol 

also I had my IUI on 7th May and not testing til Tue 22nd think maybe u'r clinic are maybe being little bit mean making u wait extra days unless the clinic are busy? u could maybe do a home test on the 2ww but it's a presonal choice, I could have done a home test today but we've decided to wait for the offical one.

good luck sending    
shell


----------



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello Ladies

Thought i'd post a quick reply on this thread as i can completely relate to how you feel with everyone around getting pregnant. I am very close to the girls on my team in work - there are only 7 of us and 3 are pregnant (within 6 weeks of each other). They are all aware of my situation and try to be sympathetic towards me and always ask after every apoointment but i've found myself not talking to them about it as much as i cant help think they dont really understand. I am very pleased for all of them but find it difficult listening about the step by step process of pregnancy from midwife appointments, scan photos, which pushchair to buy and reeling off every cramp, twinge and kick as it happens. i'm finding it increasingly difficult to stay positive as i know i am jealous  xx

As for the relaxing after IUI - my clinic has actually advised me to take the day off as i wouldnt be emotionally ready to go back to a mormal working day - i'm glad they said that especially infront of DH as i'm not sure he would have belived i need to rest afterwards. xx 

Good luck to Quenn bee and Sandra on your 2WW - i've spoken to the other ladies in the Treatment thread may/june - feel free to join u - there's plenty of support on there  xx

Sendding   to you all xx


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello,
I hope you all had a good weekend...
Dreamer 1 - that is a really hard situation to be in! Keep the faith, your time will come xxxx
I am only taking two pessaries a day and every other day an injection. 
Fingers crossed this time things will work out...
xx


----------



## sandra74 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Shell
Thanks for the tips! Was ok today at work although I've had a buy a bumper box of panty liners, TMI, sorry!  
Good luck tomorrow at the clinic, I've got everything crossed for your BFP  

Dreamer1 hope your DH treated you like a queen and that you're feeling emotionally stronger. When's your OTD?  

QueenBee how's your 2ww going?  

I'm nice and distracted at work, coming home is the worst! Sooooo ironic!


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for asking Sandra!
I am a bit up and down to be honest...found out today that my AMH has plummeted from 11.5 to 3.5 in just 10 months! But I emailed my doctor, and the good news is that it doesn't seem to make a huge difference to the outcome so it's all good.
I was thinking of maybe taking DHEA - does anybody have any personal experience of it?

I am not sure when I need to test I was assuming 2 weeks after last Thursday? I am not in a hurry to know...so far no symptoms. I have been pregnant before (and miscarried) so I think I will know if I am...but maybe not...as you can see I am a bit all over the place today  

Hope you are all having a good day

QB xx


----------



## sandra74 (May 1, 2012)

QB: I've not used DHEA but have done acupuncture which got my FSH down from 15 to 8. I also take wheatgrass suppliments and have half a fresh squeezed lemon mixed into water every day (really into the holistic approach) and yet despite my good efforts, my body didn't respond to the meds and here I am on the IUI route

I keep telling myself that things happen for a reason and maybe my baby is on its way through this method instead!

Listen to your RE and don't worry about your AMH levels! Sending you lots of   vibes


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello Sandra  
What is RE? 
I am also doing acupuncture and take supplements from the Foresight programme. I am also thinking of starting to take Maca, and Bee Pollen. It's so hard to know what to do...

x


----------



## sandra74 (May 1, 2012)

RE is the reproductive expert doctor person! It's lingo that I've picked up from these forums!


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh!   I wasn't sure...yes, that makes sense. He was completely reassuring today, which was great...

xx


----------

